# Rangefinder app for iphones available



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Android?


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

bowhunter819 said:


> Android?


Yeah where is the love


----------



## Loggingdog (Apr 10, 2011)

An Android app may be in the near future. Since Ritchie Outdoors also sells a bracket to mount the iphone to the bow, an Android app is going to depend on the cost and availability of parts to cradle the various Android phones to the bracket.


----------

